# LPG in Italy & Greece?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We're hoping to travel down through Italy & Sardinia into mainland Greece.

We have a gas locker able to take 2 off 12kg gas bottles, but we have a dilemma. What do we do for gas?

We would fit Gaslow, but don't know how readily available LPG is from petrol stations in Italy, Sardinia, or Greece.

Maybe we could fit one Gaslow, and use the remaining space for a local gas bottle. But presumably we'd need different bottles for all three countries.

So then we'd have to lug redundant bottles around. . .

So any suggestions on optimum gas system for these countries. (Oh, and we might come back via the Dalmatian coast - do they have LPG?)

We have a spare Spanish gas bottle. Why do we need Gaslow? Can't we just rig up an adaptor to fill this from an auto LPG outlet, weighing it to ensure we don't exceed the 80% fill requirement?

Thanks in advance - only occasional internet connection, so may not respond straight away to replies.

Bruce


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

LPG in Italy is available. You will need an adaptor thing though to connect the pump to your UK style filler.

Russell


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Bruce  

Had no real problem getting LPG in Italy (we have Gaslow) - when patchy can always get on the Autostrada. Some areas seem to be really keen - SE Sicily lots of cars on LPG.

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Russell and Keith - good to know we'll be ok in Italy.

Anyone know about Greece?

You're back then Keith! Are you keeping the compact, or going large again?

We bought a littlie in Germany - just trying it out in Devon atm. So far so good!

Regs

Bruce


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bruce,

We have a refillable bottle that holds about 22 litres. We don't use gas for heating as we have the Eberspacher. It's used for the fridge, cooking and the water heater.

IMO a refillable bottle is essential if you plan to tour throughout the EU.

LPG is available in Italy, Sardinia and in Greece.

On this map HERE just tick the petrol station/GPL box and select what area of the coast you need.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'd agree with Don, refillables are pretty much the way to go for touring Europe.

We toured Sardinia last year and we found there were directions for LPG on the outskirts of most large towns on the island, see my >Sardinia Blog< for more info.

Lpg is available in Greece but not widespread, I would download a list from >Gas tankstellen< If you can.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This link HERE for Greece but it's well out of date.

We found in Greece LPG was available on the main road service stations and in the larger towns/cities. As Pete has already stated its not as wide spread as some countries.

Don


----------

